
Evidence slowly building for long-term heart problems post-Covid-19 - elsewhen
https://arstechnica.com/science/2020/09/evidence-slowly-building-for-long-term-heart-problems-post-covid-19/
======
bryanwb
evidence? the "evidence" of myocarditis in Penn State football players has
been walked back [https://sports.yahoo.com/big-ten-covid-19-positive-
athletes-...](https://sports.yahoo.com/big-ten-covid-19-positive-athletes-one-
third-have-myocarditis-penn-state-doctor-164111708.html)

The article should be retitled "Evidence Slowly Building that People Keep
Finding Insubstantial Reasons to Panic about Covid-19"

~~~
nickthemagicman
Exactly. No immunity! Why are we investing billions into a vaccine then?

Long-term damage! Why is there 25 million cases and this isn't widely known
and confirmed yet?

This covid-19 is so sensational.

